# South Carolina



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like I will be moving to South Carolina in June for about 4 months to build a bridge. I think its in the North part of SC but I'm not sure exactly where yet. Anybody on here from that area? I'm thinking about bringing a bike with me.


----------



## Teh Wicked (May 1, 2010)

www.buscobeach.com

I havent been but alot of the word on the street is its an awesome place to see how deep you can go....


----------



## Muddycop (Apr 9, 2010)

I live in northern sc...a couple of good places to ride within an hour or two...bring your bike and lets find some mud


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Busco beach looks great. Still don't know for sure yet if I'm coming up there. If I do then I think its about an hour south of charolette and I plan on bringing my 300.


----------

